# Opinions on Ginger women....



## rustie83 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok so I was Reading a thread where you lot were slating the poor gingers of uk-muscle and I thought it was a little harsh.

So am I alone in finding SOME gingers hot? (women only of course).


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Some are. I banged one on sunday night. She was not hot though.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Bestiality? Urrrghh **** no!!!


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Isla Fischer is so hot it is unbelievable. Shes a strawberry blonde though does that count?


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

some are ok but mostly nah,


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Hell yeah.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'd smash that ginger from Girls Aloud.

As long as she'd shaved her pubes off.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

never have but would do a ginger brd. y not? if i wasnt with mrs then any white english woman would get a it, i got to much test in me atm! its my day off and mrs is at wrk so i may have to fuk the dog! so yes a ginger brd would get it if my rotti would!


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

F'ing gorgeous women i love red heads they are so sexy.


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

Its like this...Ginger girls are either the best looking thing on two legs or they are the worst thing on two legs..You guys never notice there is no inbetween?lol

But you can never beat a hot ginger:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

another F**ing brilliant thread- well done chaps


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

what a beta thread FFS :cursing:

A dozen or so posts in, and no pics?? :confused1:

Not going to do all the work for you, so here is just a quick one to start you all off.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

PS I deserve double reps for general-safe side boobage actually :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Bit MILFy but wow


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

A ginger has to be exceptional in all other areas for it to be touched.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

PS thats more side boobage there ^^^^^


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Ginger women = fit


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Sh1t yeah


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

rs007 said:


> what a beta thread FFS :cursing:
> 
> A dozen or so posts in, and no pics?? :confused1:
> 
> Not going to do all the work for you, so here is just a quick one to start you all off.




Yeah you could say I'm on the fence.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ginger spice ,, cilla black,, hell yeh,,

Its only hair colour, theres loadsof sexy gingers out there,


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

Ok now that you mention it RS here you go :tongue:


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

You mention side boob :confused1:


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

ArZo said:


> Ok now that you mention it RS here you go :tongue:


Check the eyebrows, its a fake ginger!!! thats my excuse anyway....

FAP, FAP, FAP,


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Smitch said:


> I'd smash that ginger from Girls Aloud.
> 
> As long as she'd shaved her pubes off.


NO...NO....NO....NO.....an abomination in mine eyes

:2guns: :2guns: :2guns:

actualy I dont care...always do it with the lights off anyway...plus I'm colour blind so who gives fvck...although that girls aloud creature is particularly vile


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

main reason I used to watch mythbusters tbh :lol:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Pale skin is a must.


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Here's one for the bi curious in you all



Who wouldn't want one of these freckly beasts clasping your shaft??


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

rs007 said:


> main reason I used to watch mythbusters tbh :lol:


 I quite like her as well


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Sh1t yeah


it's ALL about her :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

Nah mate its all about christy hemme :thumb:





































Ok thats enough from me enjoy lads:thumbup1:


----------



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

Agreed gillian anderson is top draw:wub:

I think some are fit as f*ck, i have done before & would do again!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

WRX333 said:


> Agreed gillian anderson is top draw:wub:
> 
> I think some are fit as f*ck, i have done before & would do again!


You have good taste mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I LOVE redheads....


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

avfc_ant said:


> Isla Fischer is so hot it is unbelievable. Shes a strawberry blonde though does that count?


she's a fkin ginga!!! strawberry blonde lmao



ArZo said:


> Its like this...Ginger girls are either the best looking thing on two legs or they are the worst thing on two legs..You guys never notice there is no inbetween?lol
> 
> But you can never beat a hot ginger:thumbup1:


yes i'm actually inclined to agree with that.....



rs007 said:


> PS I deserve double reps for general-safe side boobage actually :thumbup1:


true my friend,true,repped


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

IanStu said:


> NO...NO....NO....NO.....an abomination in mine eyes
> 
> :2guns: :2guns: :2guns:
> 
> actualy I dont care...always do it with the lights off anyway...plus I'm colour blind so who gives fvck...although that girls aloud creature is particularly vile


says brad pitt with a camera sellotaped to his forehead:lol: :lol:



rs007 said:


> main reason I used to watch mythbusters tbh :lol:


yep same here 



Mrs Weeman said:


> I LOVE redheads....


aaaaaaaaaaw love you too babe.

this is a trick isnt it?your trying to draw me into something arent you?you bitch.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Love red heads, my 1st roll was with a red head and boys let me tell you she was red hot. I still kept dabbling with her right up until 5 years ago.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

weeman said:


> aaaaaaaaaaw love you too babe.
> 
> this is a trick isnt it?your trying to draw me into something arent you?you bitch.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxx


no trick....redheads are better in bed(don't go gettin a big head)

I have tested this theory extensively, they are usually more adventurous by nature too


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

CRD said:


> Hell, how could you miss their 'inbetween'? Their pubes look like a brillo pad thats been left in the sink too long and has started to rust:laugh:


Thanks for that! i just spat tea all over my lappy:lol:.......so now everyone knows why my keyboard is sticky later......

Anyway, pubes should be shaven...ginger or not!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> no trick....redheads are better in bed(don't go gettin a big head)
> 
> I have tested this theory extensively, *they are usually more adventurous by nature too*


thats only because we would do anything to be accepted and feel loved :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

weeman said:


> thats only because we would do anything to be accepted and feel loved :lol: :lol: :lol:


and i do like to take advantage of that.... :devil2: :lol:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> no trick....redheads are better in bed(don't go gettin a big head)
> 
> I have tested this theory extensively, they are usually more adventurous by nature too


What a girl:thumbup1:

1st time I took the wife to a works do, smarmy mates give it the 'what do you see in him, he's ginger' to which my missus replied'he's a fckin good shag'. Silence. This from a woman that never swears. Been paying her my full wage packet for 10 years since.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Not just Ginger Women, But Ginger People make me want to fckin VOMIT,

They are rank disgusting p1ssy smelling creatures.....

However, I worried myself the other day, upon leaving the Gym there was walking by a young ginger girl who can only be described as in the "Isla Fisher" mould etc etc

She was fresh faced, looked clean, and I have to be honest, I had "stirrings" and I remember thinking to myself "wow shes nice, and shes a ginger" I didnt pick up on any blatent p1ssy smell....

It confused fck out of me, I can tell you..

ordinarily I would have just punched her straight in the gob...

Am I gay??? :confused1: Or is it just the Tren leaving me????? :confused1:

I think I need to UP THE DOSE


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

oh wait a minute...........i'm supposed to get his money????? FUKIN GINGER SMELLY BASKET HE IS:cursing: 10 years worth o wages you owe me MR!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Not just Ginger Women, But Ginger People make me want to fckin VOMIT,
> 
> They are rank disgusting p1ssy smelling creatures.....
> 
> ...


SEEK PHYSYCIATRIC HELP IMMEDIATELY! Loving gingers is an illness....i been on the pills for years and they said i can't be fixed, i'm way past the point of no return...SAVE YOURSELF JOE!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> SEEK PHYSYCIATRIC HELP IMMEDIATELY! Loving gingers is an illness....i been on the pills for years and they said i can't be fixed, i'm way past the point of no return...SAVE YOURSELF JOE!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


Your right,

Somethings amiss

Nothing 1g tren cannot fix

Cheers Mrs Wee, Im on it:thumb:


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

rustie83 said:


> Ok so I was Reading a thread where you lot were slating the poor gingers of uk-muscle and I thought it was a little harsh.
> 
> So am I alone in finding SOME gingers hot? (women only of course).


I've been with a ginger bird before and she was definition of sex on legs.

I prefer brunette/dark haired women, but as long as they have nice eyes (that's a must) and a leanish, but curvy figure, i'm sold. Doesn't matter about boob size either, I love all boobs equally! :thumbup1:

Couldn't do cunnilingus on a ginger unless she veeted that shizz though.


----------



## McQueen (Aug 21, 2008)

I have got the best of both worlds at the mo...... my wife "is a ginger" or was.....she`s taking MT2 atm and she now a brunette thanx to the MT2,lol.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Ginger girls with green eyes are super hot! 

But for the ginger man of the moment it has to be:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

RedKola said:


> Ginger girls with green eyes are super hot!
> 
> But for the ginger man of the moment it has to be:


I definately WOULD!!!! :thumb:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Another one just for you and me Ser!


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

RedKola said:


> Another one just for you and me Ser!


He looks like a 'GINGER' there, but It always looked brownish to me when the missus made me watch that crap.

Perhaps Robert felt shamed and dyed it.. Couldn't blame the guy tbh, no-one wants to see a gingger in their living room, do they,..


----------



## rustie83 (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow im amazed at the response to this. I was expecting to get a ribbing for openly admitting gingers girls are hot.

Glad to see im not alone and not everyone in here is against Ginger banging.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks RK.....i'm supposed to be out already and now i gotta clean up the drool puddle:lol:



rustie83 said:


> Wow im amazed at the response to this. I was expecting to get a ribbing for openly admitting gingers girls are hot.
> 
> Glad to see im not alone and not everyone in here is against Ginger banging.


Are you kiddin? I have openly admitted to having a ginger fetish for over a year......i LOVE gingers:thumb:


----------



## rustie83 (Aug 11, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Are you kiddin? I have openly admitted to having a ginger fetish for over a year......i LOVE gingers:thumb:


Im aware of your fondness for all that is Ginger, however I was refering to the guys on this occasion. Most men don't openly admit Ginger is hot. I have one friend who said after a night with a Ginger minger all he could think of was cheesy watsits lol.


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

What would happen if a ginger used melanotan?

Here's a ranga I like


----------



## Terra Firma (Aug 7, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Another one just for you and me Ser!


 :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## rustie83 (Aug 11, 2009)

dongrammar said:


>


I think I need some alone time!!! Where's the tissues??


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

dongrammar said:


> What would happen if a ginger used melanotan?
> 
> Here's a ranga I like


 ffs i was going to train legs in an hr but with the high levels of test i am going to havta have a **** now! guess legs 2mora now :cursing:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dongrammar said:


> What would happen if a ginger used melanotan?


Our hair turns brown,our skin tans and we go into stealth ginge mode,thats when we fuk as many non ginges as possible so that when we come back off MT2 we get to sit back and bask in the horror on everyones face when they realise they have ginger AIDS.


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

weeman said:


> Our hair turns brown,our skin tans and we go into stealth ginge mode,thats when we fuk as many non ginges as possible so that when we come back off MT2 we get to sit back and bask in the horror on everyones face when they realise they have ginger AIDS.


Can I use this one later?


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

My missuz has ginja hair but dyes it blonde, has done for years. When we met i thought she was blonde it was months later that she told me. Noone could possibly tell, she is a paris hilton type blonde (not a neil lennon type). Was/is the first time i have ever been with a ginge, always kept a distance previous as i know some rite fiery redheads!!!


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

El Ricardinho said:


> My missuz has ginja hair but dyes it blonde, has done for years. When we met i thought she was blonde it was months later that she told me. Noone could possibly tell, she is a paris hilton type blonde (not a neil lennon type). Was/is the first time i have ever been with a ginge, always kept a distance previous as i know some rite fiery redheads!!!


cuffs and collars?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

kgb said:


> Can I use this one later?


lol fire away lol

I've actually been off mt2 for a while now,before i go back on i'm going to do something i keep meaning to do before each cycle,take pics of my facial stubble before mt2 and again once i've been using it 10 days then get the pics posted up,my hair turns almost black,it should give ginges everywhere new hope


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

erics44 said:


> cuffs and collars?


i imagine she prob shaved her muff otherwise he would have found out you [email protected] :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

erics44 said:


> cuffs and collars?


 :lol: tbh mate she never has any fluff! i was in her grans house for first time few weeks back, and the old school photos were still up of her carrot top hair with braces. She was mortified. She has blossomed well in the years since leaving school. :thumb:


----------



## Arnold Swarfega (Feb 20, 2009)

weeman said:


> lol fire away lol
> 
> I've actually been off mt2 for a while now,before i go back on i'm going to do something i keep meaning to do before each cycle,take pics of my facial stubble before mt2 and again once i've been using it 10 days then get the pics posted up,my hair turns almost black,it should give ginges everywhere new hope


fcuk me i need to get me some of this, my pubes are like ginger spices barnet...does it change these?


----------



## quicksand (Sep 13, 2009)

There are some amazing gingers out there:

Florence Welch (from Florence + the Machine)



















Hayley Williams (from Paramore)



















I think that Florence is a natural brunette and Hayley is a natural (strawberry) blonde.

However, the fact that they dye it shows that there is some demand for gingers out there!

I think they're both stunningly good looking.

The ginger from girls aloud isn't seen as the 'ugly' one since she's ginger, it's because she's just totally un-sexy in every way. In the Spice Girls, the hot ones were generally perceived to be Ginger Spice and Baby Spice, so it's really not down to hair colour.


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

Are you joking? Florence Welch looks like a crackhead!


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

dongrammar said:


> Are you joking? Florence Welch looks like a crackhead!


This is a Crackhead mate,


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Lindsay Lohan is a genuine bit of Ginger,


----------



## quicksand (Sep 13, 2009)

dongrammar said:


> Are you joking? Florence Welch looks like a crackhead!


A hot crackhead.

She's got that special summin' summin' about her.

Feel free to disagree though...


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Waahayyy Check this beaut bit of Ginger out!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

see.... am in a bit of a quandry here....

my mrs is a ginger... and i think she's hot... BUT she had brown hair when I met her.... so technically i thought i was going with a brunette to begin with lol....


----------



## Melanotan (Mar 6, 2008)

dongrammar said:


> What would happen if a ginger used melanotan?


A ginger's skin would darken and their hair would likely gradually change to brunette. I wouldn't advise using one of the peptides though if one has moles without having them removed first.

-Scott


----------



## Round-2 (Jul 20, 2009)

Redhead's (women) are firecrackers be warned.

Yes they can be sexy in a kinda stick your di*k in the lions mouth and shout steak dinner way.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

weeman said:


> i imagine she prob shaved her muff otherwise he would have found out you [email protected] :lol: :lol: :lol:


you never know, it could of been one of them wait till were married agreements

i was [email protected] this blond bird who had a ginger [email protected]


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

The new Ginger on the block for me is Dr Who's now assistant Karen Gillan (AKA Amy Pond). I think there is something sexy about her. Anyone else agree??


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

mmmmmm lindsey:drool:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Christina Hendricks


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

its a no go area for me lol


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Graham Mc said:


> its a no go area for me lol


Are you mental!!!! Look at the picture ive just posted?! :cursing: :ban:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

nicole kidmans ginger................

i cant post the pic to prove it but collars and cuffs match


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Graham Mc said:


> its a no go area for me lol


Not even this??????????


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Not even this??????????
> 
> joe! your a perve:lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Not even this??????????


that the woman that used to be in emmerdale? god yes


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Captain Hero said:


> Are you mental!!!! Look at the picture ive just posted?! :cursing: :ban:


He must be a raving poofter!! :confused1:


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> He must be a raving poofter!! :confused1:


Why else would i spend most of my day on this big muscle forum !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

B|GJOE said:


> He must be a raving poofter!! :confused1:


must be? :confused1:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

davetherave said:


>


Really Dave? a cat in every thread? :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Captain Hero said:


> Really Dave? a cat in every thread? :lol:


nowt wrong with a ginger pussy :thumb:

boom boom tish :lol:


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Sh1t yeah


Ahhh, must have lost at least 30 layers of skin off the little fella thinking about her when I was a teenager. X-Files was my first pron :innocent:


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

PFFT thats not ginger thats strawberry blonde !! :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

edit removed incase i get banned


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

you lot are rubbish.

a woman needs to be missing SEVERAL body parts for me not to want to bone her, and you can't get past red hair?

pah.


----------



## steevey (Jul 28, 2009)

lads its just a colour,and theres nowt wrong with a bit of colour in life is there?

must admit,theres a few who look like a bulldog licking p*ss from a nettle,but theres also some stunners....heres to being different,and trying something new..

im like a dog with two cocks,so at this moment in time would happily shag owt!! lol


----------



## steevey (Jul 28, 2009)

What about that actress in the Bourne Supremacy...Julia Stiles,shes a redhead....mmmmmmmmmmmmm........


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Bit daft.

It's a hair colour. I know some hideous and gorgeous examples of all hair colour.

Personally my fave is raven hair.


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

sorry not my cup of tea! :ban:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

apart from the obvious bonus of having pics to look at, this is a stupid thread

there's hideous brunettes/blondes out there, and beautiful gingers

can't believe we haven't gone past this

i'd even fvck noel edmonds, and he has all the colours of the rainbow on his head


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> apart from the obvious bonus of having pics to look at, this is a stupid thread
> 
> there's hideous brunettes/blondes out there, and beautiful gingers
> 
> ...


LOL whatever floats your boat


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> i'd even fvck noel edmonds, and he has all the colours of the rainbow on his head


No deal, Mr Banker.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Hamster said:


> Regardless of race, sex or gender.
> 
> All GINGER's smell of p!ss and sugar puffs.
> 
> End of.


Im with you on this one!!

I went with a ginger bird once, her lady garden smelt a bit funky so i decided not to experiment with the gingers again ha


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

Big Kris said:


> Im with you on this one!!
> 
> I went with a ginger bird once, her lady garden smelt a bit funky so i decided not to experiment with the gingers again ha


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

The best sex I ever had was with a redhead. She had an awesome body, and didn't smell at all "strange"


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

a girl i like 

soooo fvkin hot


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

ashie1986 said:


> a girl i like
> 
> soooo fvkin hot


Look at these pictures again......... what do you see.........???

The bottom one has tried to disguise her ginger carrot top head! You have to be carful of these sneaky fu*kers!! :tongue:


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

u wouldnt bang that?

not many i could find with her clothes on lol


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Some of the best sex I've had is with ginger gyals


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

I see shes already been mentioned but this is the woman that turned me into a ginger lover.........


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

ashie1986 said:


> u wouldnt bang that?
> 
> not many i could find with her clothes on lol


I would defo bang both of them if....... they did this..


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

lol :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

They dont do it for me, the ginger is the only minging one in girls aloud.

Plus, all gingers stink of p iss dont they?? :thumb:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

,,,,


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Nothing wrong with a feisty red head. They know how to go.


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

i went out with a redhead for a while years ago and she was so outgoing and hot in the sack still speak now n again on facebook and she still raves on bout sex


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

My wife was a ginger and very attractive and my new girl is ginger and gorgeous so l clearly dont have a problem with them..


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> My wife was a ginger and very attractive and my new girl is ginger and gorgeous so l clearly dont have a problem with them..


your wife was a ginger?

you must have a problem with them then if you killed her :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

davetherave said:


> your wife was a ginger?
> 
> you must have a problem with them then if you killed her :lol:


She's not my wife now so to speak smart bo**ox....

You know what l meant...


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

MXD said:


> Some of the best sex I've had is with ginger gyals


I prefer girls. Never met a gyal. :confused1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dan said:


> I prefer girls. Never met a gyal. :confused1:


It's a cross between a guy and a girl, a sort of tranny if you like...

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> My wife was a ginger and very attractive and my new girl is ginger and gorgeous so l clearly dont have a problem with them..


Damn. You must have been a horrible man in a past life to be stuck with gingers.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dan said:


> Damn. You must have been a horrible man in a past life to be stuck with gingers.


BOTH very attractive women matey IMO and to be honest way out of my league...


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

:lol: im joking ffs.

Pics?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

im on 1.5g test.... my mome will get it soon never minde the gingers lol......... oooohhh did i cross the line? lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dan said:


> :lol: im joking ffs.
> 
> Pics?


I KNOW FFFs !!!!

No mate not on this pc.

I did and do rip the pi*s out of them for it...

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

Nothing wrong with a sexy red head, check out the redhead in new doctor who

i am on anavar/test/deca anything female looks attractive these days


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 23, 2009)

I've ****ed more gingers than non gingers over the years.

Got a proper fetish. They can never get enough of it and seem to love sucking cock.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> It's a cross between a guy and a girl, a sort of tranny if you like...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


It probably does mean that:lol: Max is bi afterall


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

If its true about what they say about ginger mindges, isler fisher is probably more like isler fishy.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Hardtimes said:


> I've ****ed more gingers than non gingers over the years.
> 
> Got a proper fetish. *They can never get enough of it and seem to love sucking cock*.


Yeah I notice that with weeman, especially when we have finished training and I am particularly savoury - whats up with that?

:lol:


----------

